# Power 3 wheel G-body......



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you do a power 3 wheel on a g body with 10 inch cyls??????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 21 2009, 12:48 PM~13958710
> *Can you do a power 3 wheel on a g body with 10 inch cyls??????
> *


its a bitch..and if it does it, its not gonna worth it lol...ive also had the problem of when turning into a power 3 ive destroyed 2 front passenger rims...the spokes came loose...you really want to not have to use so much effort in power 3 wheeling...


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

so it looks like Ill be doing another 3 pump set up after all(soon as I get another G-body that is)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 21 2009, 04:45 PM~13961366
> *so it looks like Ill be doing another 3 pump set up after all(soon as I get another G-body that is)
> *



lol nothing wrong with a 3rd pump...if u want to do something other then 3 seperate pumps..do 1 whammy tank setup and then just a regular front pump...but run taller cylinders lol


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

just run 12 inch cylinders


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 24 2009, 11:22 AM~13984042
> *just run 12 inch cylinders
> *



Thats what I was running in my cutlass, but I never "power 3 wheeled" it. I had 3 pumps, so i always just raised one of the rears as I turned...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

12" WILL GET THE JOB DONE...


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

i ran 10 batts straight across the back, but it can be done 6 with 3 on each side and 12s


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

I CAN DO POWER 3 W 10'S ON MY 81 CUTTY, BUT I CAN'T SIT A 3.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 25 2009, 12:16 AM~13988199
> *i ran 10 batts straight across the back, but it can be done 6 with 3 on each side and 12s
> *




thats what im doing...after i get a job :biggrin:


----------



## $ Eazy-E $ (Mar 23, 2009)

3 wheeling with 8inch cylinders in da back


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@May 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13998712
> *thats what im doing...after i get a job  :biggrin:
> *


i got some pumps but no motor


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $ Eazy-E $_@Jun 6 2009, 03:37 PM~14113072
> *3 wheeling with 8inch cylinders in da back
> 
> 
> ...


This picture reminds me of when my brother use to 3 wheel his 81 Monte Carlo on 8 inch cylinders all around back in the 80's... He bought that thing brand new, left the dealer and went straight to our homies shop so he could throw a candy blue on it... Got it back like 3 weeks later then took it to Reds and got it juiced up.... Takes me back to the good ol days when the ballers rolled on wires and u'd get clowned on if u were riding on anything bigger than 14z and dat was even pushing it cuz 13z were da SHIT!!!!! Remember the rock men........ AHHHHHH THE GOOD OL DAYS.........

 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 21 2009, 03:45 PM~13961366
> *so it looks like Ill be doing another 3 pump set up after all(soon as I get another G-body that is)
> *


you dont need another pump i got 14s in mine and 1 pump and it sit 3


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 7 2009, 02:53 AM~14116603
> *you dont need another pump i got 14s in mine and 1 pump and it sit 3
> 
> 
> ...




pics of the setup? :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@May 21 2009, 01:48 PM~13958710
> *Can you do a power 3 wheel on a g body with 10 inch cyls??????
> *


*its gonna be a funny 3 lol.. i know a guy with a 3 wheel stand with 12s on the rear and its a fun to laugh baby 3 ... you better off with 14s or 16s double your rear set up and your done with it...* :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 7 2009, 07:53 AM~14117243
> *its gonna be a funny 3 lol.. i know a guy with a 3 wheel stand with 12s on the rear and its a fun to laugh baby 3 ... you better off with 14s or 16s double your rear set up and your done with it... :biggrin:
> *



:h5: listen to the man


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Jun 7 2009, 07:48 AM~14117222
> *pics of the setup?  :0
> *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 7 2009, 11:48 AM~14118050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 7 2009, 10:48 AM~14118050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are you running a bridge and chains?


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jun 7 2009, 02:40 PM~14119398
> *Are you running a bridge and chains?
> *


no bridge no chains.


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 7 2009, 11:48 AM~14118050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how can u sit like that with 2 pumps...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS+Jun 7 2009, 01:53 AM~14116603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... I hope mine does that :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 7 2009, 07:42 PM~14120058
> *how can u sit like that with 2 pumps...
> *


enough weight and 14" cylinders it will sit 3 with no chains or bridge


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Jun 7 2009, 04:42 PM~14120058
> *how can u sit like that with 2 pumps...
> *


i got 14s in there 6 batts no weight. i have to help it up there but it stays up there.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:16 PM~14120265
> *i got 14s in there 6 batts no weight. i have to help it up there but it stays up there.
> *


thats what i mean-battery weight ,sorry-yours is probly a hair wobbly when you drive it on 3s eh?-ive seen 10-12 batteries and 14"s and it stays up pretty solid from all the battery weight


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jun 7 2009, 05:19 PM~14120280
> *thats what i mean-battery weight ,sorry-yours  is probly a hair wobbly when you drive it on 3s eh?-ive seen 10-12 batteries and 14"s and it stays up pretty solid from all the battery weight
> *


ya its a little wobbly. there must be enough weight in the trunk for it to do it.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:22 PM~14120299
> *ya its a little wobbly. there must be enough weight in the trunk for it to do it.
> *


looks damn good tho man :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jun 7 2009, 05:25 PM~14120314
> *looks damn good tho man  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro still got alot of work to do


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Wicked did you have to take out ur rear speakers to run 14s?How tall are your coils stacks, and how low does it lay?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jun 7 2009, 08:22 PM~14121135
> *Wicked did you have to take out ur rear speakers to run 14s?How tall are your coils stacks, and how low does it lay?
> *


oh dont worry about the rear speakers, i got the fix for that cuz i hate the 4x10s lol...and i got you covered on the rear torsion bars as well for the trunk if you need to take them out as well..just get the 14's lol...hell you can even get 16s back there if u dont mind the car sitting around stock height or a lil lower..give you a mean standing 3 wheel if u run 3 pumps...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jun 7 2009, 07:22 PM~14121135
> *Wicked did you have to take out ur rear speakers to run 14s?How tall are your coils stacks, and how low does it lay?
> *


ya i took the speakers out and i got 2 ton precut back there it lays pretty good i will get you a pic.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

damn thats really annoying as mien will power three really well, but wont sit a three at all, got 6 batts and 4 pumps LOL 
I'm currently redoing my setup layout and considering fitting some chains onto it although i hate them


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3...
-The Regal on the left has 2-Pumps/5-Dumps.
-The Regal on the right has 2-Pumps 3-Dumps.

Neither of them have chains or a bridge but still stand three all day!










a couple more pics of my old Regal... :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 9 2009, 09:30 AM~14137826
> *Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3...
> -The Regal on the left has 2-Pumps/5-Dumps.
> -The Regal on the right has 2-Pumps 3-Dumps.
> ...


  2 nice and clean ass regals....love those OG colors


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

what size cylinders u got on the back of those regals are they 14s ??


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jun 9 2009, 12:44 PM~14139220
> *what size cylinders u got on the back of those regals are they 14s ??
> *


14's in both...


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 9 2009, 01:30 PM~14137826
> *Both of these Regals built by me have 2-Pumps with 8-Batts and Stand-3...
> -The Regal on the left has 2-Pumps/5-Dumps.
> -The Regal on the right has 2-Pumps 3-Dumps.
> ...


man i got an 83 monte carlo, 3 pumps, 14'' in the rear 6'' in the front and still no standing 3.... :uh:..im putting in a chain bridge...i'm using 2x2 square tubing & 1/2 steel plate...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

my old 85 regal with 2 pumps 4 dumps and 6 batteries 3 in each corner would stand 3 sometimes I never got it why it would do it SOMETIMES but it did no chains or rear bridge and 12s with coil over. Sometimes it would with no help and others I had to push the corner down!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 9 2009, 04:03 AM~14136039
> *damn thats really annoying as mien will power three really well, but wont sit a three at all, got 6 batts and 4 pumps LOL
> I'm currently redoing my setup layout and considering fitting some chains onto it although i hate them
> *



you must be running drop mounts in the rear arent you lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 2 2009, 05:21 PM~14365755
> *my old 85 regal with 2 pumps 4 dumps and 6 batteries 3 in each corner would stand 3 sometimes I never got it why it would do it SOMETIMES but it did no chains or rear bridge and 12s with coil over. Sometimes it would with no help and others I had to push the corner down!
> *



weight distribution...how the car sits on the ground...like if its in a dip and the side you want to come off the ground, the opposite back corner is at a lower point...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jun 7 2009, 08:22 PM~14121135
> *Wicked did you have to take out ur rear speakers to run 14s?How tall are your coils stacks, and how low does it lay?
> *



just let me get a hold of the car and do the frame work on it...get you a nice solid frame going and it will hang 3 wheel without a problem...it will stand up so easily and nice, it will make your penis jealous...lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

heres my regal with 3 pumps, and 6 batteries, with 3 in each corner..and only reinfrocments done at the time was the arches in the back..no frame rail work..noda...14s in the back though...you can kinda see how the standing 3 wheel bows a little bit cuz the frame hadnt been worked on at the time...but once i had the frame rails done, it stood 3 so much easier..

and for those who do notice the crease in the quarter panel, no its not due to 3 wheeling without reinforcements..its due to my neighbor across the street back out of her driveway in a ford explorer and hit the car...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

yup drop mounts and stretched trailing arms them wheels are pretty far back on all those regals i know that trick too you caught em jeffe :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 2 2009, 11:04 PM~14368625
> *yup drop mounts and stretched trailing arms them wheels are pretty far back on all those regals i know that trick too you caught em jeffe  :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *



ya that was before i put the drop mounts in..but i did have the adustable suspension


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 05:13 PM~14366133
> *weight distribution...how the car sits on the ground...like if its in a dip and the side you want to come off the ground, the opposite back corner is at a lower point...
> *


No it would be on flat ground in the same spot. I never figured it out......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 3 2009, 12:39 AM~14369630
> *No it would be on flat ground in the same spot. I never figured it out......
> *


did you run a tall or stiff coil in the rear?


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:55 AM~14370074
> *did you run a tall or stiff coil in the rear?
> *


Common 2 tons in rear but I think my trunk sheetmetal was messed up and that's why it would do it?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 05:11 PM~14366118
> *you must be running drop mounts in the rear arent you lol
> *



yup 5" drops to prevent the ears ripping off the axle, got adjustable uppers too, stock lowers


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 6 2009, 04:28 AM~14390656
> *yup 5" drops to prevent the ears ripping off the axle, got adjustable uppers too, stock lowers
> *


reinforce around the top of the ears...that will also help hehee


----------

